# Frage zur praktischen Prüfung (Werfen)



## oldmorpheus (12. Januar 2008)

Hallo,
kann mir jemand sagen wie pingelig die Prüfer bei der Wurfprüfung sind?
Wir müssen hier in NS auf die sog. Ahrenberg-Scheibe und dabei mind. 30 Punkte erreichen. (in 5min 10 Würfe)
Ich habe das mal heute geübt und doch so einige Schwierigkeiten dabei (war allerdings sehr windig).
Was ist, wenn man eine Perücke hat, läuft die Zeit dann weiter, oder darf man entwirren?
Was ist wenn man das versemmelt - kann man dann gleich nach Hause gehen, oder darf man mehrmals versuchen?
Vielleicht kann der eine oder andere mal einen kleinen Erfahrungsbericht zum Ablauf geben.


----------



## Blink* (14. Januar 2008)

*AW: Frage zur praktischen Prüfung (Werfen)*

Hallo,

erstmal ganz Ruhig, es ist alles Halb so wild 

also im Allgemeinen wird das ganz locker gesehen. Das ist natürlich immer vom Prüfer abhängig, aber bei dem was ich gehört/erlebt habe , ist es eigentlich unmöglich in der Praxis in Niedersachsen durchzufallen. #6


----------



## Ironwilli (14. Januar 2008)

*AW: Frage zur praktischen Prüfung (Werfen)*

Hallo
Die wollen schon das du die Prüfung bestehst.Du kannst zu Hause im Garten üben.Stellst dir einen Eimer hin und versuchst dort rein zu treffen,von verschiedenen Weiten.Wenn du übst schaffst du es auch.Die ersten Würfe sind wichtig.Pendelwurf,rechtwurf,linkswurf,da solltest du deine 30 Punkte schon zusammen haben.Du hast ja von jeder Entfernung 2 Würfe.Durchatmen und locker bleiben.Wenn du beim ersten Mal versagst,gibts noch einen 2 Versuch .
Ich war auch sehr nervös,aber unbegründet.
gruß
Ironwilli


----------



## oldmorpheus (15. Januar 2008)

*AW: Frage zur praktischen Prüfung (Werfen)*

Danke,
da bin ich ja schon ein wenig beruhigt.
Hoffentlich spielt das Wetter noch halbwegs mit - der Prüfer hat schon angekündigt darauf keine Rücksicht zu nehmen |uhoh:


----------



## magic feeder (16. Januar 2008)

*AW: Frage zur praktischen Prüfung (Werfen)*

du kannst ja mal berichten wie es gelaufen ist.....wäre interessant!


----------



## flasche (17. Januar 2008)

*AW: Frage zur praktischen Prüfung (Werfen)*



oldmorpheus schrieb:


> Danke,
> da bin ich ja schon ein wenig beruhigt.
> Hoffentlich spielt das Wetter noch halbwegs mit - der Prüfer hat schon angekündigt darauf keine Rücksicht zu nehmen |uhoh:


 
#hich drück dir die Daumen#h


----------



## sunny (17. Januar 2008)

*AW: Frage zur praktischen Prüfung (Werfen)*

Mach dir da bloss kein Kopp. Da fällt niemand durch, hab ich jedenfalls noch nicht gehört. Die Prüfer sind da recht locker.

Viel Glück #6.


----------



## macmarco (17. Januar 2008)

*AW: Frage zur praktischen Prüfung (Werfen)*

Viel Glück wünsch ich auch   #h

Aber es ist das erste mal, dass ich höre, dass es eine Praktische Prüfung gibt? Mit Zielwurf?

Ist das abhängig vom Bundesland? Musste sowas damals nicht machen...

Gruß Marco


----------



## oldmorpheus (17. Januar 2008)

*AW: Frage zur praktischen Prüfung (Werfen)*

Danke an alle Mutmacher - werde auf jedenfall berichten wie es gelaufen ist.

@Marco: Zumindest bei uns in Niedersachsen ist diese Wurfprüfung Bestandteil der Prüfung. Andere Bundesländer machen das glaub ich nicht.


----------



## Merlin66 (30. Januar 2008)

*AW: Frage zur praktischen Prüfung (Werfen)*

Hi oldmorpheus,
ich denke, Du kannst ganz gelassen bleiben. Zumindest bei unserer  Prüfung wurde alles recht locker gehandhabt. Zuerst durften alle am Prüfungstag nochmal so 15-20 Min. üben. Dann die Prüfung: War der erste, evtl. auch der zweite "Prüfungs"-wurf daneben gegangen, wurden diese wohlwollend als Probewürfe deklariert oder es wurde just in dem Moment weggeschaut, als der Wurf daneben ging und man durfte nochmal. Ob ein Prüfer sowas macht oder nicht kommt natürlich wirklich auf den jeweiligen Prüfer an. Aber normalerweise hat niemand ein Interesse daran, jemanden durchfallen zu lassen. Und auf die Zeit hat, glaub ich, niemand geschaut. Ich wußte bis eben gar nicht, dass es da ´ne Begrenzung gibt. Aber ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass da einer mit ´ner Stopuhr dasteht. Bei unserer Prüfung waren allerdings tatsächlich zwei Leute dabei, die auch bei wohlwollendster Art und Weise der Prüfungsdurchführung keine 30 Punkte zusammen brachten. Und sogar diese beiden bekamen am Tag der theoretischen Prüfung nochmal die Gelegenheit zur Wurfprüfung, hatten also drei Wochen Zeit zu üben. 
Bei uns spielte das Wetter eine eher untergeordnete Rolle, da die Zielwurfprüfung in ´ner Sporthalle stattfand und nur die Weitwurfprüfung draußen absolviert werden mußte. 

Vielleicht noch ein Tipp zum Zielwerfen (vielleicht machst Du das eh schon so):
Bei den Seitwürfen rechts und links habe ich (für mich zumindest) herausgefunden, dass es sich umso genauer werfen läßt umso kürzer die Schnur mit dem Wurfgewicht von der Spitze hängt. Ich fand etwa ~10cm gut. Mit den uns gezeigten ~30cm Schnur konnte ich nicht so genau werfen. 

Wann hast Du denn praktische Prüfung?

Dann wünsche ich mal gutes Gelingen und viel Erfolg! #6

Gruß Merlin


----------



## oldmorpheus (31. Januar 2008)

*AW: Frage zur praktischen Prüfung (Werfen)*

Hallo zusammen,
hier wie versprochen ein kurzer Bericht wie es gelaufen ist.
Der praktische Teil mit anschließender Prüfung dauerte von 8.00 bis ca. 16.30.
Das Wetter war echt beschxxxxx - Strömender Regen den ganzen Tag - wir waren alle ziemlich durchgeweicht. Aber was tut man nicht alles für den Fischereischein.
Zum Ablauf: Jeder Wurf wurde vom Ausbilder/Prüfer kurz erklärt und vorgeführt, dann wurde er ausgiebig geübt. Wenn der Prüfer der Meinung war, dass man den Wurf beherscht, musste man auf die Scheibe werfen und die Punkte wurden notiert.
Dabei wurde nicht auf die Zeit geachtet und die Entfernungen waren auch nur per "Fußzollstock" geschätzt. Wenn man einen Wurf versemmelt hatte, durfte man auch nochmal. Also wirklich alles ganz entspannt. Durchgefallen ist bei uns niemand (im Gegensatz zur theoretischen Prüfung).
Kurzum: Der Fischereischein ist nun meiner :vik:

@Merlin66: Ich habe es genau andersrum lieber - hatte sogar ca. 40cm Schnur für die seitlichen (Pendelwürfe) gelassen. Liegt aber vielleicht auch an der jeweiligen Rutenaktion.


----------



## hecq (31. Januar 2008)

*AW: Frage zur praktischen Prüfung (Werfen)*

Herzlichen Glückwunsch zum Schein! Petri Heil!


----------



## Merlin66 (31. Januar 2008)

*AW: Frage zur praktischen Prüfung (Werfen)*

Na dann meinen herzlichsten Glückwunsch zur bestandenen Prüfung. #6

Und wann lehrst Du den Fischen das Fürchten, so in real meine ich? :q

Gruß Merlin


----------



## oldmorpheus (1. Februar 2008)

*AW: Frage zur praktischen Prüfung (Werfen)*



Merlin66 schrieb:


> Na dann meinen herzlichsten Glückwunsch zur bestandenen Prüfung. #6
> 
> Und wann lehrst Du den Fischen das Fürchten, so in real meine ich? :q
> 
> Gruß Merlin


 
Danke.
Ich hoffe die Fische fürchten mich schon...


----------



## perchcatcher (2. Februar 2008)

*AW: Frage zur praktischen Prüfung (Werfen)*

Bei mir wars echt lustig :m da kam natürlich obwohl windstille war abundzu mal nen starke böehe :vik:


----------

